# Hagen 59 Gln.Euro



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

This hagen euro framless tank is another of my recent tear downs to faciltate the build of the Aquainspiration 79 Gln Starfire tank, i will post pics of the new builds in due time.The tank was orginally set up in 2008 .
Lighting - 1 double Hagen glo ( 2x54 watt) & 1 single Hagen Glo (1x54 watt)
Substrtae- eco complete
Filter- 1x Ehem Pro II 2026 & 1 Eheim Pro II 2028
Presssurized CO 2 & fertilized via EI method
Pic also taken in Sept. 2011 a bit under exposed
Regards


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

what a beautiful tank! I wish I could grow somthing tat looks half as good!


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

kamal said:


> what a beautiful tank! I wish I could grow somthing tat looks half as good!


Thanks Kamal, in time we all get there, i still have a ways to go in this wonderful hobby, it`s a constant learning curve for me.


----------

